# Brakes ?



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you ever experienced an intermittent "squeak" when driving your car, immediately after start-up? I think I've also heard it the exact moment I apply pressure to the brakes, while at highway speeds.

Thing is, BMW just did a "multi point inspection" while changing oil, filters, etc. The cars computer says rear brake pads due for replacement in 6k miles, fronts in 42k miles. The car itself now has 62k miles.

Any thoughts from the collective wisdom of the forum? Thanks!


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Replacement interval is consistent with my 2011 335d. I'm at 63k with 4,600 remaining on rear. Occasional noise after washing vehicle and exiting my garage. No noise during stopping while driving.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

zach0726 said:


> Have you ever experienced an intermittent "squeak" when driving your car, immediately after start-up? I think I've also heard it the exact moment I apply pressure to the brakes, while at highway speeds.
> 
> Thing is, BMW just did a "multi point inspection" while changing oil, filters, etc. The cars computer says rear brake pads due for replacement in 6k miles, fronts in 42k miles. The car itself now has 62k miles.
> 
> Any thoughts from the collective wisdom of the forum? Thanks!


When wet or cold, I have noticed some brake-related high pitched sounds when backing out of my garage onto the street. From there on it doesn't usually make any noise. Perhaps a couple of minor sounds when wet. But my car has only 29K miles, including two days at the track.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of using Akebono Euro pads on the rear. What have others used?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hummm, I don't think my brakes have yet to be changed in some 65k. The brake fluid yes, but not the pads.

I downshift more than use my brakes.

I know they check them and always report they are still good to go.:dunno:

I've had some slight brake squealing after a car wash and my car has sat for a week or so. Usually when I revers out of my garage. You can see visible surface oxidation (rust) on the rotors, but they clear quickly.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

8mm was remaining on front and rear at 55K. It's possible the algorithm is off. Dealer performed a CBS data correction on the rear at 38.7K. The next tire rotation should happen before CBS trigger for rear brakes. I'll request a measurement at the next tire rotation and go from there.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Diesel Power said:


> 8mm was remaining on front and rear at 55K. It's possible the algorithm is off. Dealer performed a CBS data correction on the rear at 38.7K. The next tire rotation should happen before CBS trigger for rear brakes. I'll request a measurement at the next tire rotation and go from there.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, something is off with the CBS for rear brakes on these cars I'm at a little over 40k miles and the dealer has reset the rear brake CBS, twice already. Yet the fronts have always indicated to be changed at like 80k miles.

The squeaking first thing in the morning I believe is just a little rust forming on the discs. Mine does it pretty bad 1st thing if exposed to water the day before.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Try backing up. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Diesel Power said:


> I'm thinking of using Akebono Euro pads on the rear. What have others used?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I've used akeebono on a mini cooper. An excellent pad. Very quiet.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, they are always saying my brake pads are good and reset the "due in" miles.

I'm sure we have those squealer indicators when they reach their end of life.:thumbup:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Yes, they are always saying my brake pads are good and reset the "due in" miles.
> 
> I'm sure we have those squealer indicators when they reach their end of life.:thumbup:


There should be an actual electronic wear sensor that will trip in addition to the normal mile countdown.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice read all.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> 8mm was remaining on front and rear at 55K. It's possible the algorithm is off. Dealer performed a CBS data correction on the rear at 38.7K. The next tire rotation should happen before CBS trigger for rear brakes. I'll request a measurement at the next tire rotation and go from there.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Pad measurement at 65K: Rear-5MM; Front-6MM. Car reads 2,400 for rear and 36K for front.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm throwing these on this Friday so will have some input after that:


----------

